# Jack and Jill



## Hazel (Apr 13, 2009)

Came across this and thought fellow diabetics might find it amusing


Jack and Jill went into town 
To fetch some chips and sweeties. 
He can't keep his heart rate down 
And she's got diabetes. 


Hazel


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2009)

That's probably where the vinegar and brown paper came from...!


----------

